# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Zedenverdachte Jacobs langer vast - Reformatorisch Dagblad

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Zedenverdachte Jacobs langer vast*
*Reformatorisch Dagblad -** 9 okt 2006*
BREDA (ANP)  Zedendelinquent Geoffrey Jacobs blijft nog zeker twee weken vastzitten. Dat heeft de rechtercommissaris in Breda maandag bepaald. Jacobs werd vrijdagavond opgepakt in het centrum van Roosendaal *...* 


Lees verder...

----------

